# BG-E11 AF Select Button Not Responding



## GraceMusik (Apr 26, 2013)

I just received a new BG-E11 battery grip for my 5DMIII. For some reason, the AF select button (see photo below for clarification) is not responding. The grip power switch is ON and all other controls on it respond as expected. Is there a setting I need to change in order for the AF select buton to work, or did I get a bum unit? I know I can use the same button on the camera body itself, but as this was purchased new, I'd rather the grip function as it ought to. Any ideas? I've tried turning off the camera and grip, removing the batteries, disconnecting the grip and then reconnected everything to be sure there wasn't some electrical issue. No change.


----------



## SithTracy (Apr 26, 2013)

Working from home today, just checked mine and it is working fine. Check your contacts or perhaps you have a defective grip.


----------



## GraceMusik (Apr 26, 2013)

SithTracy said:


> Working from home today, just checked mine and it is working fine. Check your contacts or perhaps you have a defective grip.



Contacts look good. Again, all other buttons (M-Fn, dial, AF-ON, AE Lock, and 8-way switch) work as expected. Only the AF Select button is not working. If I use the AF Select button on the camera body itself, I can use the 8-way switch and control dial on the grip to move the AF point or group around. I know it's a painless process to exchange on Amazon.com (where I bought it), but I wanted to be sure there wasn't something I'm missing before doing that. And to clarify, no, I'm not on Auto mode, though I did switch through every mode to see if the grip's AF select button worked in any of them. It did not.


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Apr 26, 2013)

Remove the Grip and look inside the battery compartment of the camera. 
There should be the gold plated contacts für the BG. 
Now count the kontakt pins on the Bg and look if there are small dents in the contacts in the camera. 
The Number of pins and contacts with dents should be identical.
(In some cameras there are more contacts than pins in the Bg) 
If one dent is missing then you probably found the Problem. 
Also check if springs of the pins on the BG are all pushing them out the same. 
There should be 19 Pins and 19 contacts with dents in them.


----------



## GraceMusik (Apr 26, 2013)

Timothy_Bruce said:


> Remove the Grip and look inside the battery compartment of the camera.
> There should be the gold plated contacts für the BG.
> Now count the kontakt pins on the Bg and look if there are small dents in the contacts in the camera.
> The Number of pins and contacts with dents should be identical.
> ...



19 pins and 19 contacts with dents. Guess it's a defective grip unless anyone has other suggestions?


----------



## GraceMusik (Apr 26, 2013)

Well, since apparently this must be a defective BG-E11 grip, I've initiated a return/replace transaction with Amazon. Hopefully the next one will work, otherwise it might be an issue with the camera itself (let's hope not!). Thanks to those who tried to help.


----------



## SithTracy (Apr 27, 2013)

Best of luck. At least Amazon provides great service (in my experience) and you should find out soon if all is ok with your camera. My thoughts are just a defective button on the grip.


----------

